# few question about undervolting the CPU.



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

so i undervolted my CPU with intel XTU
by changing the core voltage OFFSET.
i have two question:
1:im using HWmonitor to see the reading on my computer:
were am i suppose to look in order to see if there is any difference voltage?

2:about when i saveed the result int XTU voltage he created a profile: the question is:
how do i manage the profiles: how do i change active profiles?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) To change profiles simply sign out of the one you are currently in and then log into the other.

2) https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17197/windows-10-set-up-accounts

*Doc* - Citizen Lab's "Security Planner" (Bruce Schneier advisor) - Motherboard's comprehensive "Guide to Not Getting Hacked" - EFF's "Surveillance Self-Defense" - John Scott-Railton's "Digital Security Low Hanging Fruit" - "Digital Security and Privacy for Human Rights Defenders"


----------

